# Kayla - New pics added



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Kayla is on day 155 today. She is driving me nuts. She lost her ligaments and had discharge over a week ago. Then she went to no discharge and he ligaments came back. Today she is puffy and her ligaments are gone but she has no discharge. I am going nuts. 
You can see mom's pre-breeding pics at 
http://www.titanfarmsfaintinggoats.com/sr.does.html 
near the bottom of the page
dad can be seen at
http://www.woodycreekfarms.com/
on the herd sire 1 page towards the bottom. His name is WCF Maverick. He is a Permanent Grand Champion with the fainting goat registry so he cant show anymore with MGR but he is amazing for the breed. There are several pictures of him on the page progressing as he ages and develops. 
So you can see why I am so anxious to meet these little ones. 
How long have you had a doe to go from her due date IF you had a 100% breeding date?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kayla is next, but when?*

The longest I waited was to 153....and then Boots just had a single. My girls are usually before 150 and most of the time the average day they deliver is 147. Beautiful pair too....can't wait to see these kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kayla is next, but when?*

If she is on day 155...it shouldn't be much longer...it is usually between an average 145 to 155... keep checking on her from time to time...
I know they drive ya nuts ........but we must wait until the cake is ready...LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kayla is next, but when?*

I have heard of goats going as late as 160 so I wouldnt say she is in any "danger" just yet.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Kayla is next, but when?*

Here are a couple of pics I took today. Still no discharge but her udder looks strutted and her ligaments are gone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kayla is next, but when?*

her udder does look tight......and is looking close....she is a very pretty doe by the way....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kayla is next, but when?*

she isnt posty yet but you are getting there, or should I say she is getting there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kayla is next, but when?*



> she isnt posty yet but you are getting there, or should I say she is getting there


 LOL :ROFL:


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Kayla is next, but when?*

I have never seen this change in my does. The only times their legs go straight is when they are actually lying on their sides pushing.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Kayla is next, but when?*

And I apparently am not going to see it in her. She delivered twin boys about 30 minutes ago.
Will update with pictures soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kayla is next, but when? How about now, twin boys pics later*

congratulations!!! I was thinking it would be twins :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kayla is next, but when? How about now, twin boys pics later*

Congratulations!! Glad that all went well and that she went before Sunday! Can't wait to see them :boy: :boy:


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Very wet and gooey pictures posted at http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v315/ ... rick-Kids/
They each weighed 4.6 lbs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats....they are adorable and worth the wait.....  :leap:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

:dance: Way to go Kala!!! :dance: Looks like it was worth the wait 1965 :boy: :boy: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable!! And so opposite in coloring too....way to go Kayla!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

:worried: Just a thought---notice how we say, "Way to go, Kala/any doe" Good grief, *WE* work just as hard as these does do. Tell me any one of you that have *NOT* 'pushed' with our does :ROFL: *We need more credit---WE need a code of honor*
Candy :sun:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey congrats! Sounds like it went quick and easy!!


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We have finally decided on names.
The one with more white is Titan Farms Scorpius
The one that is mostly black is Titan Farms Rygel.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Neat names. . . where do they come from? Do they have a special meaning?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Kayla. Those are beautiful kids! :clap:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Gorgeous babies. :leap: 

Farscape names? 

Congrats to all. :clap: 

Anna


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes they are farscape names. 
We have a basset named DArgo and a GP named Moiya


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Good show, unique names. Cool idea -- naming pets within a theme. 

My neighbors named one line of their show rabbits after characters from Monty Python and the Holy Grail. It was amusing.  

Anna


----------

